# Crossbreed SuperTuck Deluxe VS Leather Holsters?



## bunk (Sep 23, 2009)

For those of you that own a supertuck... does the material of the holster (not the leather part) wear on your gun taking the finish off? Do leather holsters have the same effect? I'm sure they do after time but I would think the leather wouldn't mess with the finish as bad. I just got my Kimber UCII and I'd like to keep it lookin as good as i can as long as I can. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

I've been using Supertuck holsters for about a year now and have not had any problems with wear on the gun. I've used them for a PT-145, Glocks, and Bersa .380s and have not had any complaints or problems.

I've also used a leather Galco holster for my Bersa .380s and did notice some holster wear after a few months, but nothing serious. The worst holsters I've found for wear are the woven nylon ones.

Hope this note helps!


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Any holster will cause wear to a pistol over time. The kydex plastic was really hard on the BAD original painted finish on my Para LTC. Since I redid it with Duracoat I've had no problems.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I believe that Kydex is abrasive.
Even if it isn't, it picks up and holds onto abrasive particles, and they will abrade your pistol in any case.
Hard chrome is the only finish I've seen that protects against Kydex abrasion. However, frequent cleaning of _the Kydex parts_ of your hybrid holster may help. Use a scrub brush and a detergent solution.
(Do not water-clean leather, unless you _really_ know what you're doing.)


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I have a Crossbreed and I don't see it causing problems. There a couple of slightly "shiny" spots from the Kydex but nothing bad. I think it would depend on the finish/material or your gun more than the holster. Have a G27 in mine by the way.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

It hasn't caused any noticeable wear on my G36 yet. Either way, it's a carry companion and I wouldn't have my feelings hurt if it did cause any wear.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I use one with a stainless steel 1911, and have noticed a small amount of wear, over about a one year time span. But I have seen just as much wear on other guns that I carry a lot, using leather holsters.

If you want to keep your gun pretty, you probably should not carry it very often. Get a Glock or an XD, or something else that's already ugly.


----------



## onehourburn (Oct 27, 2009)

Wear on your gun makes it look cool and gives it character!!! Dont worry about it. Any holster is going to wear on your gun over time.


----------



## bunk (Sep 23, 2009)

Made up my mind and went with the Crossbreed. Only had it for a couple days and its already getting broke in nicely. Ive been playing around with the different adjustments... which is a great feature i might add.


----------

